# My Living Room



## hitchhiker (Jun 14, 2009)

This used to be in the basement of a townhouse we rented, but it's in the living room of a house we bought until I finish the basement!

Receiver: Denon 3808CI
Projector: Epson Home Cinema 1080
Screen: DIY Wilson Art Designer White ~95" diag
Main Speakers: Klipsch RF-62
Center Speakers: Klipsch RC-62
Surrounds: Klipsch RB-51
Rear Center: Klipsch RS-42
Subwoofer: SVS PB-12+
BluRay: PS3
Power ConditionerANAMAX 5400-EX
Remote: Logitech Harmony 880
Cable Box: Motorola FIOS HD Cablebox (unsure model number off hand)

All HDMI, speaker cables generic from Monoprice.


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

Nice setup man!
Btw welcome to the shack!


----------

